# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesäkuu 2016

## Eppu

Tänään 17.6. tuli pispalan valtatiellä noin puoli viiden aikaan vastaan pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen tilaajavärinen volvo. Kilpilaitteessa komeili numero 82 ja määränpäänä näytti vilahtavan jotain Hämeenkyröön viittaavaa, en vaan ehtinyt lukea kunnolla. Mikähän lie vuoro tuo on, en ole moisesta ollenkaan tietoinen eikä äkkiseltään etsimällä tuosta edes löytynyt tietoa...?

----------


## killerpop

> Tänään 17.6. tuli pispalan valtatiellä noin puoli viiden aikaan vastaan pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen tilaajavärinen volvo. Kilpilaitteessa komeili numero 82 ja määränpäänä näytti vilahtavan jotain Hämeenkyröön viittaavaa, en vaan ehtinyt lukea kunnolla. Mikähän lie vuoro tuo on, en ole moisesta ollenkaan tietoinen eikä äkkiseltään etsimällä tuosta edes löytynyt tietoa...?


Kolme vuoroparia M-P 2.6.2017 asti.
05:25 Tampere - Epilä - Mikkolantie - Soppeenmäki - Hämeenkyrö - Kyröskoski
06:30 Kyröskoski - Mahnala - Tampere
08:00 Tampere - Mahnala - Hämeenkyrö
10:00 Hämeenkyrö - Mahnala - Tampere
16:15 Tampere - Mahnala - Hämeenkyrö
17:40 Hämeenkyrö - Mahnala - Tampere

Nyssen liput eivät kelpaa kuin kuulemma vasta elokuussa.

----------


## Precise

Paunun VDL-autot taas liikkeellä pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan ykköslinjalla vuorovälin ollessa 15 min. Miksi Paunu käyttää/Paunun annetaan käyttää/Paunua edellytetään käyttämään kapasiteetiltaan täysin riittämätöntä kalustoa, kun isompaakin firmasta löytyy? VDL:t ovat mukavia pelejä, mutta aivan väärällä linjalla.

----------


## tkp

> Paunun VDL-autot taas liikkeellä pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan ykköslinjalla vuorovälin ollessa 15 min. Miksi Paunu käyttää/Paunun annetaan käyttää/Paunua edellytetään käyttämään kapasiteetiltaan täysin riittämätöntä kalustoa, kun isompaakin firmasta löytyy? VDL:t ovat mukavia pelejä, mutta aivan väärällä linjalla.


Kysy Jolilta, anteeksi Nysseltä  :Smile:  Sehän se kertoo että minkä kokoisella autolla mikäkin lähtö ajetaan.

----------


## PepeB

TKL #8 keulaan asennettu kamera. Litäs varten?

----------


## kalle.

> TKL #8 keulaan asennettu kamera. Litäs varten?


https://www.katveturva.fi/

----------


## PepeB

> https://www.katveturva.fi/


Selvä  :Smile: 

Ja mitä tulee tuohon VDL-pätkän ajamiseen ruuhka-aikaan, oli aika hupaisaa seurattavaa Koskipuistossa, kun se seiniä vasten painautunut sillilasti purkautui ulos  :Laughing:

----------

